# 3-axis camera stabilizing systems – Overview



## mindcut (Aug 23, 2013)

It all started with the sensational announcement of MoVi. The possibilities with this gyro-stabilzing system are incredible. The technology of the gyro system isn’t a new concept but this new interpretation gives all filmmakers a new instrument to realize their creative ideas. Mindcut blog has created a compilation of all current systems.

http://www.mindcutfilms.com/3-axis-camera-stabilizing-systems-overview/#.Uhc4WrwR5pc


----------



## polarhannes (Aug 23, 2013)

Don't know if this kind of advertisement is allowed here?
Looks interesting tough.


----------



## mindcut (Aug 23, 2013)

If this would be an advertising post than we would recommend one of these items.


----------

